# Commercial Carpet & Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We don't just do residential floor care. Commercial floor care is a must if you have your own business. Give me a call or pm for an estimate.

Services:

VCT (Strip and Wax Tile)
Tile and Grout Cleaning and Sealing
Carpet Cleaning
Upholstery Cleaning


----------

